# First time buying manufactured sweaters



## ttf (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm about to purchase 400 college sweaters from a manufacturer. 
*I'm very new to this so i'm wondering what I can demand and expect from the manufacturer? *

I contacted a person in Sweden to have my sweaters manufactured from her (i'm from sweden) but she's not a manufacturer herself she just have a connection i China and one in Bangladesh that'll produce the sweaters.

I'm looking for some good quality sweaters and she says they are. My first instinct is that Manufacturers in china dosent deliver the best quality clothing. 

She said that i'll get a sample from them of the exact sweaters they'll end up mass producing. And they will be pre washed (for a small extra cost). *Is there anything els i need to consider asking/demand?*

Hope I made it somewhat clear of what i'm wondering about?


----------



## michellefanfan (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi Andreas,

All sounds good to you, one more point you may need to pay attention: i guess the manufacturers need the related deposit to be paid in advance before the mass production. It is no problem to get a good sample,but how to guarantee all 400pcs sweaters to be exact as a sample that have been approved previously? That is the point. You may negotiate with your contact person in Sweden, to pay upon collection of 400pcs sweaters, i mean pay rest amount upon the goods reach you and confirm the quality as approved sample. By the way, i doubt the garment manufacturer include ourself would like to do this way since the order quantity is not big, the payment method maybe through bank wire transfer, but L/C payment protect everything, that is good to big amount deal. Either way you can do is to ask for a bulk sample(shipment sample), more than 1pc(full sizes) before all cases goods shipped out from China. Bulk samples stand for the quality of bulk goods, you can check them if no problem and pay rest amount to ship, lastly, a purchase contract is in need(clearly mark the responsibility of each part, samples request, payment term, delivery time, and compensation term,etc). Good luck.

Bill


----------



## ttf (Jan 28, 2011)

thank you michellefanfan! very helpful. 
What do you consider to be a reasonable price for this? 
its 400 sweatshirts no hood. no prints or anything, one color, brushed inside, 280g/m2.


----------

